# New fish finder



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im looking to get a fish finder for my small jon boat. Looking to pick up one in the 100 dollar or under range. What model would you suggest in that price range. Or is there a model close to that price range that would be a better fit? I realize that these models arent the best but really cant afford anything to expensive.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabela's has the Lowrance X-96 on special for $129 shipping included. Originally $199. They did have them for $119 for awhile but then raised it. Still a good buy though. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21448&hasJS=true


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a hummingbird piranhamax on my 14ft jon boat, transducer mounted on bow trolling motor. I was really surprised at how nice it is for the price, i paid like $80 dollars for it at gander mountain.


----------

